# My Selkirk Rex's



## beagleweiler (May 4, 2011)

Mimi & Theo


----------



## Doolally (Oct 12, 2010)

What gorgeous colours they are. I've got 2 Selkirks, a tortie girl and black smoke boy


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

beautiful you can so see the bsh in them cant you?


----------



## MissyMV6 (Aug 5, 2010)

Oh my they are gorgeous..they look to have the same colouring as my Louie Bobs 

Angie x


----------



## Kitty_pig (Apr 9, 2011)

awww theyre beautiful


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_they are gorgeous, ,_


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

lovely cats


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

They are very very beautiful


----------



## beagleweiler (May 4, 2011)

Thanks everyone for your kind comments.

They certainly do like eye catching together and they get on so well.

Theo (on the left) looks just like a BSH & Mimi has alot of persian in her face. They are both variants, Aunitie and nephew & are from a breeder with the prefix Rosebob which isnt too dissimilar from Louie bob.

Theo









Mimi (on the right)


----------



## MissyMV6 (Aug 5, 2010)

Louie Bobs is called Louie really but we call him Louie Bobs or just Bobs.Are your 2 mad on water? Louie is fascinated with it

Angie x


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

they are gorge, are you sure they are selkirks?? they look just like british shorthair black tipped! 
I didnt know she bred them to, only knew about her bengals


----------



## MissyMV6 (Aug 5, 2010)

Taylorbaby said:


> they are gorge, are you sure they are selkirks?? they look just like british shorthair black tipped!
> I didnt know she bred them to, only knew about her bengals


They are variants which just means they are straight haired Selkirks rather than the curly ones

Angie x


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

MissyMV6 said:


> They are variants which just means they are straight haired Selkirks rather than the curly ones
> 
> Angie x


I know!  but I cant beleive how much they just looked like black tipped british, I take it they are selkirk x british? british genes raelly won there!


----------



## beagleweiler (May 4, 2011)

MissyMV6 said:


> Louie Bobs is called Louie really but we call him Louie Bobs or just Bobs.Are your 2 mad on water? Louie is fascinated with it
> 
> Angie x


Asolutley mental! Mimi will only drink from taps & Theo does drink from his water bowl but he's always in the bath or sinks & when you have a bath or a shower he just sits on the side of the bath watching!!!


----------



## beagleweiler (May 4, 2011)

Taylorbaby said:


> they are gorge, are you sure they are selkirks?? they look just like british shorthair black tipped!
> I didnt know she bred them to, only knew about her bengals


Yeah she had a female Selkirk which she used to show before she sold her & Mimi was one of her babies & yep the father was a tipped BSH which she used to show also.

Theo is one of Mimi's sisters babies, his father was a stud she had in which was also a tipped BSH. If you didnt know Theo was from a Selli then you would certainly think he was BSH but Mimi has more Persian/Exotic in her face & her coat is a bit longer and stragley.

Its funny about the water facination because i thought maybe they had picked it up from their Bengals but maybe its in the breed?


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

What pretty cats :001_wub: Such beautiful colouring :yesnod:


----------



## Doolally (Oct 12, 2010)

beagleweiler said:


> Asolutley mental! Mimi will only drink from taps & Theo does drink from his water bowl but he's always in the bath or sinks & when you have a bath or a shower he just sits on the side of the bath watching!!!


Lol ditto!! My two are exactly the same...although he wasn't too impressed when he fell in the full bath the other night! Definitely a Selkirk thing the water obsession


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

yes i am rather partial to the bsh variant but are hard to find


----------



## MissyMV6 (Aug 5, 2010)

Louie jumps into the bath and sits under the tap until you turn it on for him.He dosent like it running too fast though,he prefers it to be "dripping",he wraps both front legs around the tap and catches the drips on his tongue,he likes the drips to run down his face and legs too

Angie x


----------



## MissyMV6 (Aug 5, 2010)

Taylorbaby said:


> I know!  but I cant beleive how much they just looked like black tipped british, I take it they are selkirk x british? british genes raelly won there!


Sorry Taylorbaby,not trying to teach you to suck eggs 

Angie x


----------



## beagleweiler (May 4, 2011)

Doolally said:


> Lol ditto!! My two are exactly the same...although he wasn't too impressed when he fell in the full bath the other night! Definitely a Selkirk thing the water obsession


Heee! I had the same thing happen to me with Theo, walking round the taps and oops.....he fell in! Its safe to say i scrunched up in a ball because his claws were out once he was in the water!! Scary!


----------



## beagleweiler (May 4, 2011)

MissyMV6 said:


> Louie jumps into the bath and sits under the tap until you turn it on for him.He dosent like it running too fast though,he prefers it to be "dripping",he wraps both front legs around the tap and catches the drips on his tongue,he likes the drips to run down his face and legs too
> 
> Angie x


Exactly the same with mine. I think i may have to start a thread "Cats playing with water pictures".


----------



## MissyMV6 (Aug 5, 2010)

beagleweiler said:


> Exactly the same with mine. I think i may have to start a thread "Cats playing with water pictures".


Yeah do it,I will have to get my daughter to take some pics of him caught in the act so to speak

Angie x


----------

